# Best CO2 diffuser



## lil-lynx (30 May 2010)

Hello im getting pressurised co2 and just wondering what's the best diffuse, I have been looking at these  


1. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Spio-III-CO2-Diff ... 6484wt_911 

2. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Spiro-3000-Co2-Di ... 2099wt_911

3. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-CO2-Bubb ... 2a02b798ac

4. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-CO2-Dif ... 3a4a906aff

5. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rhinox-5000-CO2-D ... 5801wt_911

haven't yet got an external filter so cant get a external reactor will hopefully be getting a external filter soon but for the time being have a internal.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (30 May 2010)

Lili- lynx

I have two of item one - no problems at all with these & two of the Spio VIII again no problems what so ever with these diffuser's.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Garuf (30 May 2010)

Diy co2?


----------



## lil-lynx (30 May 2010)

nope  upgrading soon


----------



## Garuf (31 May 2010)

Save your pence and put it towards a regulator.


----------



## Mark Evans (31 May 2010)

I'd go for the rhinox 5000


----------



## lil-lynx (31 May 2010)

i have a reg for it just waiting for a bottle


----------



## LondonDragon (31 May 2010)

depending on the size of the tank, the rhinox 5000 is massive!!! you would up to 120 liters I would use a 2000 instead!


----------



## lil-lynx (31 May 2010)

o ok, would that be your choice in diffuser ?


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jun 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> depending on the size of the tank, the rhinox 5000 is massive!!! you would up to 120 liters I would use a 2000 instead!



Hi, I got a Rhinox 5000 on my 120L tank, and it is indeed a big difuser, but it is solid, and easy to hide.  

I rather went to the larger I saw, and have a big cloud of CO2 bubbles, and if I get a larger tank I can reuse it.


----------



## lil-lynx (1 Jun 2010)

> Hi, I got a Rhinox 5000 on my 120L tank,


 how do you find it diffusing co2  ?


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jun 2010)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> > Hi, I got a Rhinox 5000 on my 120L tank,
> 
> 
> how do you find it diffusing co2  ?



it is fantastic, very small bubbles and because it has a large diameter they spread through a larger area. I like it.


----------



## lil-lynx (1 Jun 2010)

ok thanks im still not sure what one they all look really good and all have the ceramic diffuser plate so will they all give the same size bubbles of ?


----------

